# [H] Wir suchen Dich



## gnomen-krieger (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer wir sind…


Die Gilde "Fluch der Schatten" wurde 2008 auf dem Server Alexstrasza gegründet. Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist es, Spaß mit WoW zu haben, uns gegenseitig zu unterstützen und den jeweils aktuellen Raid-Content gemeinsam zu erleben.

Wir sind keine "Hardcore-Raid-Gilde", aber wir wollen natürlich auch alle unsere Charaktere und unsere Spielfertigkeiten verbessern, und deshalb organisieren wir eine Reihe von Raids im jeweils aktuellen End-Content. Der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns im Mittelpunkt eines Raidabends, aber wir erwarten natürlich trotzdem eine gewisse Disziplin, Zuverlässigkeit und Teamfähigkeit während der Raids. 

Bewirb Dich bei "Fluch der Schatten"

Du bist schnellentschlossen, Mitglied bei "Fluch der Schatten" werden zu wollen? Dann bewirb Dich auf unserer Homepage [Link]. Wir werden Dir so schnell wie möglich antworten und Dich gegebenenfalls zu einem Gespräch oder einem Proberaid einladen.

Die folgenden Anforderungen haben wir an unsere Mitglieder:

- Ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren (geistige Volljährigkeit).

-  über deine Onlinezeiten, solltest du selbst bestimmen können. Das Verlassen des Raids vor dem offiziellen Ende sollte eine seltene Ausnahme bleiben.

- Zuverlässigkeit und Teamfähigkeit. 

- Taktiken verstehen und umsetzen zu können.

- Ein gutes Verständnis Deiner Klasse.

- Keine Scheu vor Repkosten. Speziell in der Progress-Phase gehören Wipes und eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit einfach dazu.

- Ein funktionierendes Headset, Teamspeak 3 Installation und die Bereitschaft, auch Gebrauch davon zu machen.

- Ein erwachsener Umgangston miteinander. Das Anbrüllen von Mitspielern im TS steigert nicht den Spielspaß und wird auch nicht toleriert werden.

- Jede Klasse mit beliebigem Level kann sich bei uns bewerben.

- Auch wenn Deine Klasse derzeit von uns nicht aktiv gesucht wird, freuen wir uns trotzdem über Deine Bewerbung.

- Für die Teilnahme an Raids sollten dein/e Char/s mindestens das Level 80 erreicht haben und entsprechendes Equipe auf T / Markenniveau besitzen.

- Auch wenn wir unsere Mitglieder unterstützen wo es geht, so solltest Du Dir die Grundausrüstung für die Raids selbst erarbeiten können.

- Mit Deinem Char immer das Bestmögliche geben, auf Tipps von erfahrenen Mitspielern hören, und auch weniger erfahrene Mitspieler an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen.



Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, Einzelkämpfer sind bei einem Ego-Shooter besser aufgehoben.

Was bietet Dir die Gilde "Fluch der Schatten":

- Spaß am gemeinschaftlichen Spiel von World of Warcraft.

- Raids im jeweils aktuellen End-Content.

- Das Spielen in einer Gruppe überwiegend erwachsener, erfahrener WoW-Spieler, die Schule/Beruf, Familie und WoW unter einen Hut bringen.

- Keine Vorschriften bezüglich Deiner Skillung. Solange die Leistung stimmt, ist auch die exotischste Skillung in Ordnung.

- Eine faire Vergabe von Raidplätzen und eine gerechte Lootverteilung dank dkp-System.



Unsere Raidzeiten:

So.: 20.00 - 23.00 
Mo.: 20.00 - 23.00
Fr.: 20.00 - 23.00/offen 
Evtl. zuzüglich div. anderer Raidangebote. Nach dem Motto... Alles kann, nichts muss.



Unser Angebot gefällt Dir? Dann bewirb Dich bei "Fluch der Schatten" mit folgenden Infos:

- Wie alt bist du?

- Wie lange spielst du schon WoW und welche Erfahrungen hast Du bereits?

- Warum möchtest Du zu uns?

- Was erwartest Du von uns als Gilde?

- Informationen zu deinen Char/s inkl. Armory-Link.

- Kennst Du bereits Mitglieder von uns?



Welche Klassen von uns aktiv gesucht werden, findest Du auf unserer Homepage: [Klick Klick].

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, oder eine Bewerbung schreiben möchtest, dann besuche bitte unser Forum [und Klick].



Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du unser Team verstärken würdest. 

Es grüßt Dich die Gilde "Fluch der Schatten".


----------



## gnomen-krieger (4. November 2010)

Wir suchen noch ein paar wenige Spieler.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (16. November 2010)

nochmal hoch schieben


----------



## sensêij1988 (26. November 2010)

/push




Hab mich beworben und wurde herzlichst Aufgenommen  muss sagen ein Server trans der sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (10. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## gnomen-krieger (17. Dezember 2010)

und nochmal hoch damit


----------



## gnomen-krieger (29. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## gnomen-krieger (15. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## gnomen-krieger (1. Februar 2011)

noch ein paar wenige Spieler für unsere internen 25er gesucht


----------



## gnomen-krieger (23. Februar 2011)

und hoch damit


----------



## gnomen-krieger (5. März 2011)

und push


----------



## gnomen-krieger (20. März 2011)

Wir suchen immer noch ein paar nette Mitglieder.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (26. März 2011)

Für die Erweiterung unserer Grp aktuell gesucht:

Druide
1 x Gleichgewicht
1 x Mieze

Magier
1 x

Paladin
1 x Heilig
1 x Schaden
1 x Schutz

Priester
1 x Shadow
1 x Heilig

Schurke
1 x

Hexenmeister
1 x

Schamane
1 x Ele und/oder Verstärker
1 x Wiederherstellung

Krieger
1 x Schaden

Todesritter
1 x Tank


----------



## Avolus (26. März 2011)

Hey, super Angebot, besonders da es sich um einen 25er handelt.
Falls von meiner Seite aus weiteres Interesse besteht, wende ich mich nochmals per PM an dich


----------



## gnomen-krieger (26. März 2011)

Im Moment geht es da um 10er (mehr wie einen). Für den 25er ist es sehr schwankend mit den Anmeldungen


----------



## gnomen-krieger (17. Mai 2011)

mal wieder ein /push


----------



## sensêij1988 (13. Juni 2011)

mal ein Push.




Need Heiler (Priest/Schami)^^


----------

